# OpenOffice.org 3.1.1 i686 packages for FreeBSD-8.0-RELEASE



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2009)

Yesterday I started building OpenOffice.org-3.1.1 i686 (pentium2 or newer) packages for FreeBSD-8.0-RELEASE

It's build with default options and
CPUTYPE?=i686

Screenshots

*[red]Mirror:[/red]*
*France:*
http://pub.ocpsys.com/bsd/killasmurf86 thanks to jpic

*USA, Dallas*
http://216.245.220.114/OOo/, thanks to Voltar


For 64bit users. packages can be found:
ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2009)

World is against me. Yesterday there were power flickering.....
Today, power will be cut off for 1hours....
I hope current package will be completed by that time..... it's already being compiled for many hours


----------



## SIFE (Nov 25, 2009)

i have gnome2.26 , i fail when i add openoffice :

```
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'kbproto-1.0.3' with 'x11/kbproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'inputproto-1.4.2.1' with 'x11/inputproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'fixesproto-4.0' with 'x11/fixesproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'damageproto-1.1.0_2' with 'x11/damageproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'compositeproto-0.4' with 'x11/compositeproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'font-util-1.0.1' with 'x11-fonts/font-util' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'encodings-1.0.2,1' with 'x11-fonts/encodings' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'expat-2.0.1' with 'textproc/expat2' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gnome_subr-1.0' with 'sysutils/gnome_subr' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'dmidecode-2.9' with 'sysutils/dmidecode' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'pciids-20081012' with 'misc/pciids' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'hicolor-icon-theme-0.10_2' with 'misc/hicolor-icon-theme' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gnomehier-2.3_10' with 'misc/gnomehier' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'python25-2.5.2_3' with 'lang/python25' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'xcb-proto-1.2' with 'x11/xcb-proto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'perl-5.8.8_1' with 'lang/perl5.8' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'png-1.2.33' with 'graphics/png' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'libdrm-2.3.1' with 'graphics/libdrm' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'libdaemon-0.12' with 'devel/libdaemon' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'icu-3.8.1_1' with 'devel/icu' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gdbm-1.8.3_3' with 'databases/gdbm' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'libiconv-1.11_1' with 'converters/libiconv' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'samba-libsmbclient-3.0.32_1' with 'net/samba-libsmbclient' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'libxml2-2.6.32_2' with 'textproc/libxml2' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'dbus-1.2.1' with 'devel/dbus' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gettext-0.17_1' with 'devel/gettext' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gnome-mime-data-2.18.0_3' with 'misc/gnome-mime-data' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'glib-2.16.5' with 'devel/glib20' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gamin-0.1.9_2' with 'devel/gamin' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gio-fam-backend-2.16.5' with 'devel/gio-fam-backend' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'desktop-file-utils-0.15_1' with 'devel/desktop-file-utils' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'dbus-glib-0.76' with 'devel/dbus-glib' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'avahi-app-0.6.23' with 'net/avahi-app' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'policykit-0.9_1' with 'sysutils/policykit' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'consolekit-0.2.10_3' with 'sysutils/consolekit' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'hal-0.5.11_1' with 'sysutils/hal' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'libIDL-0.8.11' with 'devel/libIDL' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'ORBit2-2.14.14' with 'devel/ORBit2' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'shared-mime-info-0.51' with 'misc/shared-mime-info' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'pango-1.20.5' with 'x11-toolkits/pango' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'libgpg-error-1.6_1' with 'security/libgpg-error' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'libgcrypt-1.4.1_1' with 'security/libgcrypt' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gnutls-2.4.2_1' with 'security/gnutls' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'cups-base-1.3.9' with 'print/cups-base' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'atk-1.22.0_1' with 'accessibility/atk' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gtk-2.12.11_1' with 'x11-toolkits/gtk20' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gconf2-2.22.0_1' with 'devel/gconf2' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'gnome-vfs-2.22.0_2' with 'devel/gnome-vfs' origin.
 - already installed.
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```
is there solution .


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2009)

I think it's because packages, that you already have are older, than OOO package, that I build....

check if your ports are up to date...

Frankly I haven't seen this error before


EDIT:
but wouldn't pkg_add say, that???


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 25, 2009)

Run "portmaster --check-depends" See if that helps


----------



## Beastie (Nov 25, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> i have gnome2.26 , i fail when i add openoffice :
> [...]
> is there solution .


Yes. Force it (pkg_add -f).


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 26, 2009)

I need someone to host FreeBSD packages.
I will make packages for all languages.....
Some 10-15GB may be needed.
Unfortunately I can't upload this to failiem.lv.... If I'd want to I'd have to pay some 30$, which I don't have.

Also I've e-mailed different organizations, hopefully someone will take care of ftp hosting.


Please someone help


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 26, 2009)

I've finished building OOO packages for ALL languages....
Now waiting for some developer to verify them, so I can upload to ftp server of Linux Center of Latvia University

Some stats:

```
Compiling: about 30h
Packaging: about 19h
```
Roughly based on my observation


```
Total time 49h based on uptime
Package total size: 14GB
Space necessary to build: 60+GB
```

My system:

```
CPU: Pentium 4 HTT @3GHz
RAM: 2.5GB @ 400Mhz
HDD: geli encrypted (AES-256) with zfs on top
```

Using ccache for long time

ccache stats (including everything I compiled with ccache):

```
killasmurf86 $ ccache -s
cache directory                     /var/db/ccache
cache hit                         227422
cache miss                        371111
called for link                    35836
multiple source files                143
compile failed                      8902
ccache internal error                  5
preprocessor error                  5314
couldn't find the compiler             5
not a C/C++ file                   27426
autoconf compile/link              60928
unsupported compiler option         2144
no input file                      20235
files in cache                    333775
cache size                           5.2 Gbytes
max cache size                       6.0 Gbytes
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 26, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2009-November/057931.html

EDIT:
screenshots


----------



## Beastie (Nov 26, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2009-November/057931.html


You've been putting a lot effort into this. I hope this works, you really deserve it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's temp sollution.
It's my home box, so it may be up and down... etc
ftp://83.241.11.135/Pub/FreeBSD-8-CURRENT/OpenOffice.org/3.1.1/i686/packages/

you can use axel to download files faster.... (not sure how fast it will be)
I have 100MB/s internet

_Also it's my first ftp server setup, so if you see something wrong, or something vulnerable, please do let me know._

EDIT
If you can't connect to ftp, try:
http://83.241.11.135:81/

don't be shy to press ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ button --------\/


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2009)

TIP: you can build OOO packages with java/openjdk6 instead of jdk6 and diablo-jdk...


----------



## SIFE (Nov 28, 2009)

i don't see any thing intersting in portmaster --check-depends ,plus i don't install any previous version of openoffice.org .


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know what you mean.
Look at source 
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/Makefile
it has all the answers


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

My server is down for now....
I'm uploading files to server in France...
Hopefully in 2 days It'll be finished


----------



## SIFE (Dec 1, 2009)

i try to install it but i am still in the some above msg i had post ,do you build it in FreeBSD 7.x ?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I started building OpenOffice.org-3.1.1 i686 (pentium2 or newer) packages for FreeBSD-8.0-RELEASE



No it's for 8-RELEASE only


----------



## SIFE (Dec 1, 2009)

i have custom stable kernel 8 ,any suggestion to make openoffice running again ?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> i have custom stable kernel 8 ,any suggestion to make openoffice running again ?



Custom kernel has nothing to do with OOO. I use custom kernel as well



			
				SIFE said:
			
		

> i have gnome2.26 , i fail when i add openoffice :
> 
> ```
> Package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' depends on 'kbproto-1.0.3' with 'x11/kbproto' origin.
> ...



I've just noticed, that you try to install *OOO-3.0.0* what does that have to do to current thread about OOO-3.1.1 ? Where did you even get it?

Currently my server is down. i'm uploading to server in France...
I can upload one of my packages to failiem.lv. (I actually suggest you to try it)

Download it and show me output of pkg_add ....


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

Here:
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=iesxoz

I bough some more room at failiem.lv


----------



## SIFE (Dec 2, 2009)

i think you build  your ooo with RELEASE kernel ,for that does not work for me .
i had try your package from failiem.lv and i am in some problem .


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2009)

Show me output of pkg_add

custom/generic kernel has nothing to do with OOO packages.... absolutely


----------



## Voltar (Dec 2, 2009)

Did you ever find a place to host these packages? I'm getting speeds so slow from failiem.lv (32 KBps) that I almost think I could compile it faster.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes I found... They will be hosted on server in France once I finish uploading...

sorry for speed


----------



## Voltar (Dec 2, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Yes I found... They will be hosted on server in France once I finish uploading...
> 
> sorry for speed



Not a problem, I was going to offer if you hadn't found anywhere.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2009)

The more mirrors, the better... If you're interested pm me....
NOTE: for next 2 days I will be extremely busy


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

*[red]Mirror:[/red]*
*France:*
http://pub.ocpsys.com/bsd/killasmurf86 thanks to jpic

Hopefully more mirrors to come


----------



## Voltar (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's my mirror:

*
Dallas, TX, US:*
http://216.245.220.114/OOo/


Just finished installing FreeBSD 8.0 on the server, so the location may or may not be permanent. I may move it after I get everything setup again.


----------



## jpic (Dec 8, 2009)

Excellent news!

Maybe Killa should make the packages directly in your server no? My server runs GNU/Linux so it is only useful for mirroring in that case.

Question: how fast was it from your server?


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 8, 2009)

killasmurf86, cheers for this, these packages are really appreciated!

Unfortunately I really do not have a fast enough internet or I would offer to host them.

Some solutions which may be possible:

Torrents
File sharing websites such as Rapidshare etc...


Thanks again!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

Rapdshare.... I very much dislike it.... and it's slow for me
failiem.lv fast for me, slow for others...

torrents ..... (I was thinking about this, in case I can't find any server to host files) I doubt many will seed 14.5G, and I don't want to keep my desktop PC up and running 24/7


EDIT
speaking about slow connection.....
I was uploading to ftp server 50-70KB/s


----------



## Voltar (Dec 8, 2009)

jpic said:
			
		

> Maybe Killa should make the packages directly in your server no?



That would depend on the amount of time required to compile. If there was a good solution to resource limiting (CPU/RAM specifically) in jails, I'd definitely give it thought.  




> Question: how fast was it from your server?



I averaged about 12-13 Mbps, however it did cut out a few times.




			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> torrents ..... (I was thinking about this, in case I can't find any server to host files) I doubt many will seed 14.5G, and I don't want to keep my desktop PC up and running 24/7



Well, not everyone is going to download all the packages to seed, but for those who already leave their computers on 24/7 and seed torrents, I'm sure putting the torrent for their language(s) in the queue wouldn't be too big of a deal. Also, I'm sure this would qualify for Mininova's Content Distribution, which would make things pretty easy.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 8, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> speaking about slow connection.....
> I was uploading to ftp server 50-70KB/s



Lol, thats about my download rate 
My upload rate is somewhere in the 5KB/s mark.

British internet is such a con. My ISP tells me that mine is a 2Meg line but because I am sharing with everyone else at exchange level that is why its slow... Which is utter crap because my neighbour who has 10Megs with the same ISP gets about double mine (Still not his full 10Megs tho haha) so there is definately room for faster speeds with my 2Megs from the exchange...

My current ISP is Virgin but I have been through a few... They are all very poor


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

I have 100mb/s... usually It's up to 100/100 up/down... but this one was SLOW


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 8, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> torrents ..... (I was thinking about this, in case I can't find any server to host files) I doubt many will seed 14.5G, and I don't want to keep my desktop PC up and running 24/7



Try Mininova! They're now content distributors for legal content only, so they would provide the seed/tracker for you.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 8, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> Also, I'm sure this would qualify for Mininova's Content Distribution, which would make things pretty easy.


 


			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try Mininova! They're now content distributors for legal content only, so they would provide the seed/tracker for you.


 
:e
.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

maybe http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/


----------



## SIFE (Dec 10, 2009)

now openoffice is installed successfully ,i think because i rebuild some ports .


----------



## OH (Feb 21, 2010)

I just ran into this thread.

Was the idea to distribute via torrents ever worked out, or even considered desirable?

3.2.0 is out and as always I build a package for my current desktop, so this means I have OOo_3.2.0_FreeBSD80X86-64_install_nl.tbz (8.0 RELEASE, amd64, Dutch and kde4 integration)

I assume others have build packages for other platforms or languages, so if we could coordinate the distribution of these, we might be on to something here.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm building all packages for 3.2.0 right now....
In 1 or 2 days, they will be available.
I'll then try to upload them from my home server to other servers (if possible). I have slow speed to other countries unfortunately

About torrents, I never bothered, however since now I have my own server I could create torrents and try to upload them.

Previously this wasn't possible, because I din't want to keep my desktop PC online 24/7


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 21, 2010)

*wird der Teufel genannt, kommt er gerannt*



			
				OH said:
			
		

> I just ran into this thread.
> 
> Was the idea to distribute via torrents ever worked out, or even considered desirable?
> 
> ...



As much as some people might cringe, TPB might be a decent starting point.


----------



## OH (Feb 22, 2010)

I've applied for an account at mininova. Let's not jump in the arms of pirates just yet...


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 18, 2010)

I would like to know if openoffice.org-3.2 is available via [cmd=]pkg_add -r openoffice.org-3[/cmd]


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 18, 2010)

AFAIK, no
Packages are available on server in my signature


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 24, 2010)

*Howto get OOo-3.2.0*

Can you please give me the command to install openoffice.org


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 24, 2010)

```
# fetch http://pub.ocpsys.com/bsd/killasmurf86/OpenOffice.org-3.2.0-i686/OOo_3.2.0_FreeBSD80Intel_install_lv.tbz
# pkg-add OOo_3.2.0_FreeBSD80Intel_install_lv.tbz
```

Read the manual
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 24, 2010)

Further questions about OOO 3.2 ask here
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11580

mod, please close this thread


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Small closing note: pkg_add can take a URL, so [cmd=]pkg_add http://pub.ocpsys.com/bsd/killasmur...-i686/OOo_3.2.0_FreeBSD80Intel_install_lv.tbz
[/cmd] should work as well.


----------

